
Show HN: A Chrome extension to save code snippets instantly - waqasaday
https://www.thiscodeworks.com/extension
======
magical_mishka
Thanks for sharing! I'm the maker of this extension :)

To add a bit more context, I started building this app about a month ago. It
all started with a simple "Save" button that would push code to a web app I
had previously built to save code online.

I shared it with a small group of beta testers. They all had such great
feedback & suggestions. Thanks to them the extension is now 10x better! It now
has:

> Select text anywhere & right-click to save as snippet. > Access recent saves
> in a sidebar from any tab. > Save webpages > Organize snippets in
> collections & tags > And of course a way better UI and experience!

It still has some bugs & issues, but I couldn't wait to share it with other
developers online. Really excited to hear your feedback!

